

A deep dive into the breaking Node.js C++ APIs in v0.12 - jguerrero
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/node-js-v0-12-c-apis-breaking/

======
ggreer
Porting a C++ addon to 0.12's API involves changing many lines, but it's not
difficult. I got this one working in an hour:
[https://github.com/Floobits/node-native-
dmp/pull/2/files](https://github.com/Floobits/node-native-dmp/pull/2/files)

